# Archie - UPDATE 11/2/10 Post #1



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

UPDATE: A week ago I changed Arch's food from Dr. Harveys regular food to "Veg-to-Bowl" - guess what....he's not itchy anymore. I'm not sure if it's a coincidence or not, but what a relief. I'm still free feeding Innova kibble and that has grain in it - is there a low calorie, grain kibble - that tastes good too??? 

also his ear is still very greasy even though I bathed him - I want to wash it with Dawn - but there are way too many choices for that brand, which one is best?? I stopped putting the meds in his ear because it wasn't doing anything to help - he's stopped shaking his head too :thumbsup: I hope it lasts...Thanks for your good thoughts. I'm afraid to say he's all better....I want to make sure first..

As many of you know, Archie is my guy....my first born....my soul mate. :wub: 

I love him so much, and I am worried about him. He has LP in his hind legs, arthritis in his front elbows....a torn ACL in a back leg and allergies, and an ear infection!!!! 

He's already gone through a round of "Otibiotic Ointment" for his ear and now I'm starting it again. And I gave him 1/2 of a Benedryl tablet today so he's zonked out now. He's so itchy!!! The vet said it was allergies that were enviornmental. Why does life have to be so hard for such a sweet little guy??? I don't get it. I love him with all my heart, he doesn't deserve this. I want my happy healthy little guy back. ...please???


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- that makes me sooooooooooooooo sad. I'm now sitting here crying. Archie is such a sweet boy and he certainly doesn't deserve this. 

Does the vet think the allergies are seasonal? If so, maybe the vet could give him a steriod shot to get Archie through the peak hayfever season. 

If they're from dust, dust mites, etc., maybe a hepa fliter room for Archie?

Archie -- you're such a sweetie. Auntie Lynn is sending lots and lots of prayers that the itching goes away very soon. I want you to feel all better and be healthy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Poor baby boy. Poor Mommy!! Saying a prayer Archie gets some relief soon.
xoxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor Archie 

I really hope things start to get better for your sweet boy! :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, don't cry over Arch....he's not sad.....he's just a bit "zonked" from the Benedryl. He walked almost a mile today before i put him in the stroller....I swear he'd walk until he dropped. I just hate seeing him so itchy and shaking his head non stop! 

I'll call the vet again this week if I don't see an improvement. 

I could hug him all day long. The extra weight doesn't help either, but i can't stop Stan from feeding him (whatever) all day long. :angry:

Thanks for your concern, it's so appreciated....I can't even tell you.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

As tired as I am - I hear "Archie" from *The A Team,* and I suddenly have a little energy.

The ears are tough. It seems, to me, that once a fluff is prone to yeast infections, it’s almost a constant battle. 

Is that what Archie has, a yeast infection? I’m sorry to hear that Archie is plagued with these uncomfortable issues - I hope that he’ll be feeling better soon. 

~Allie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you for your warm replies. I am always concerned about my favorite guy in the whole world.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Pat I hope you can find the cause of his allergies. It so sad when they are itchy, it has to be uncomfortable for them. Give Archie hugs for me.
I'll pray for special boy.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love him too Pat!!! He is a darling Yorkie and I hope his little ears and allergies get better!!! You get better Archie, sending puppy kisses from Rain and CeeCee!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - my poor little guy Archie. It's just not fair. Arghhh allergies have been the bane of my existence with my DS. He used to have such severe itching that I thought he'd go crazy as a toddler. Luckily we had a lotion that worked. I'm hoping that they're seasonal for Archie and that you can get some meds to get him through the season.Maybe there's a non drowsy med for pets like for people? If it is environmental, you need to cut down those walks a lot so he isn't as exposed. This is a bad season before a hard frost. Lots of mold around especially with the leaves falling and decaying. Keep us posted. Give him hugs and kisses from Aunt Sue.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I love him too Pat!!! He is a darling Yorkie and I hope his little ears and allergies get better!!! You get better Archie, sending puppy kisses from Rain and CeeCee!!!!


Dianne, you're thinking of Tinker....Archie is my boy....my maltese boy...



Snowbody said:


> Pat - my poor little guy Archie. It's just not fair. Arghhh allergies have been the bane of my existence with my DS. He used to have such severe itching that I thought he'd go crazy as a toddler. Luckily we had a lotion that worked. I'm hoping that they're seasonal for Archie and that you can get some meds to get him through the season.Maybe there's a non drowsy med for pets like for people? If it is environmental, you need to cut down those walks a lot so he isn't as exposed. This is a bad season before a hard frost. Lots of mold around especially with the leaves falling and decaying. Keep us posted. Give him hugs and kisses from Aunt Sue.


I can't stand the itching....I'm sure he can't stand it more than me...but I'm hoping the Benedryl does something. If it doesn't do much I'll ask the vet if there's something else he can take....maybe a shot or something...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor Arch. My Rose has seasonal allergies spring and fall. One thing that has helped her is the Earth Bath Hypo-allergenic shampoo. I hope he feels better, soon.:wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sad to hear this  
Archie is such a sweety boy and he always makes me smile. I hope he'll get some allergy relief soon and will continue being his happy, healthy self :grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

These little angels have such a hold on us. They mean so much to us and we want them to be healthy and happy. 
I hope your sweet little Archie gets better very soon. :wub:

Jenna:thumbsup:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Archie's itchies.  Hope the ointment works. Could he have developed an allergy to his dog shampoo? That happened to Shiloh before..


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So sorry about our dear boy Archie. I had no idea as he's always so happy in pics and always looks so great. Of course, its because you take great care of him and I have lots of hope that he will be better soon, but of course he will be in my prayers.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry Archie is going through so much, the poor little guy  I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Poor Arch. Hope he feels better soon. You too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, I hope Archie gets better soon. I really hate to hear he's having so many problems. I have a very greasy eared Zoey here too, we just started med's for an ear infection a couple of days ago.
Tell Archie the girls all send their love and lots of hugs. Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat - hugs to you and your little man. Oh, heck - hugs to the entire A team!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So sorry for Archie! No fun.:smcry::smcry:
Chris Christensen Systems, Official Site, Internationally Renowned Canine Grooming Products Used By Top Show Dogs! sells something called Peace & Kindness colloidal silver spray which is "an all natural alternative to antibiotics & steroids. For topical use on hot spots, virus warts, fungus, yeast infections, ear infections, scaling, dandruff and most other skin problems>" I really like this product & a dr. friend told me they used/learned about colloidal silver when he was in med school---so it isn't a "snake med" remedy! It can be used on people, horses, dogs, etc. so IF it doesn't help Archie you could try it on Stan---maybe it would help him to to "treat" Archie so much!:brownbag::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh Archie, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. Feel better soon, sweet boy.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww my poor archie , auntie liza knows all about those stupid allergies , u feel like:smpullhair: and :smilie_tischkante: , but im gonna rayer: that u feel all better soon !


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby....itchy ears are not fun. They look so uncomfortable constantly scratching. I hope you can find something to help him feel better.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Poor Archie. I know it must be killing you to see him so uncomfortable Pat. I hope our little Archie man gets some relief soon. Sending get well kisses xoxo


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i'm sorry to hear sweet Archie going through all this,
hope things get better very soon!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Archie*

Petey had problems with his ears too. Vet gave us a liquid to use in his ears after bath. He was on antibiotics and a cream. The liquid works wonders. I use it weekly :huh: as for his allergies. he used to bite his paws all the time. Every since I started him on Buffalo Blue, allergies disappeared :aktion033:. If you want, let me know and I will give you the name of the liquid so you may ask your vet :blush:.has gained weight

This past Monday I found out that Ladie has the begining signs of arthritis, She is 6 YO and since her spay 2 years ago she ahs put on some weight:w00t: she is now almost 7 lbs. her original weight was 4.5 tops 5.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor Archie, I hope you feel better soon buddy. J
Jodi's pal Benny (shih tzu) has environmental allergies too, has a fungus on his pads/between the toes and has an ointment that is applied before walks...although I guess the allergies and fungus are too different things ??? not sure if this is any help but might give some clues to itchy Archie. do you use oatmeal shampoo ?


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

Poor Archie. I know how painful it is to watch them scratch. My Papillion Griffin has had a terrible time with his "environmental allergies". I tried everything to help him. We did, special foods, Benadryl, steroids, and even allergy testing. Nothing seemed to help the poor guy. Then one day I started removing things one by one from his "Griffy room" (where he sleeps). I was about to give up when I removed the wool area rug. He almost immediately stopped itching and scratching, no scratching or medication . I know is a long shot but you might want to try it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

aubie1996 said:


> Poor Archie. I know how painful it is to watch them scratch. My Papillion Griffin has had a terrible time with his "environmental allergies". I tried everything to help him. We did, special foods, Benadryl, steroids, and even allergy testing. Nothing seemed to help the poor guy. Then one day I started removing things one by one from his "Griffy room" (where he sleeps). I was about to give up when I removed the wool area rug. He almost immediately stopped itching and scratching, no scratching or medication . I know is a long shot but you might want to try it.


Thanks for the info. I'm not sure where to start though, we have hardwood floors - no throw rugs. Micro swede sofa...ummm...cotton bedspread on my bed....we're close to the bare minimum now. I'll look around though.

I just changed his food to the grain free Dr. Harvey's. Just ordered that Peace & (?) spray from Chris Christiansen. I hate this stupid stuff I put in his ear....he's so greasy!!! And still shaking his head - so i don't think it's working :angry:

I gave him the benedryl for two days in a row. Maybe it's me but he seems to be NOT as itchy as he had been (?). 

Anyway, he's being so good I think I'll get up and take him for his own personal walk right now. 

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I really appreciate it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Pat i'm so sorry to hear about Archie and his itchiness. This is a long shot, but what protein do you use for the food? My Chloe is allergic to all poultry and her sympotoms are just like your describing with Archie. I wonder if he's allergic to poultry and that's why he's having such a problem. Hopefully it's something as easy as that. Give Archie a kiss and hug from me and i hope he feels better soon.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> Pat i'm so sorry to hear about Archie and his itchiness. This is a long shot, but what protein do you use for the food? My Chloe is allergic to all poultry and her sympotoms are just like your describing with Archie. I wonder if he's allergic to poultry and that's why he's having such a problem. Hopefully it's something as easy as that. Give Archie a kiss and hug from me and i hope he feels better soon.


 
Get out! Really? I've always fed him chicken!!!!! :w00t: What else would I give him? They don't like fish so much. And wouldn't ground beef give them tear stains because it's a red meat????


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Get out! Really? I've always fed him chicken!!!!! :w00t: What else would I give him? They don't like fish so much. And wouldn't ground beef give them tear stains because it's a red meat????


 

Really, Chloe is sevelry allergic to all poultry and that's what happens to her when she eats it. I feed organic grass fed beef (doesn't cause tear stains) lamb, bison, i know some stores sell ground venison and mine like salmon so i also use that. I rotate the protein each week. Give it a try and see if that helps him.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> Really, Chloe is sevelry allergic to all poultry and that's what happens to her when she eats it. I feed organic grass fed beef (doesn't cause tear stains) lamb, bison, i know some stores sell ground venison and mine like salmon so i also use that. I rotate the protein each week. Give it a try and see if that helps him.


Ok, that's my chore for Sunday....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh sorry your dear little man is having such problems. I know we went thru the terible 'itchies' with Missy and it just broke my heart to watch her looking so miserable! the constant scratching and she couldn't seem to get rest as she was constantly being 'bothered".... and it tore me up! 
In her case it turned out to be the elusive sarcoptic mite ( not that I'm suggesting this is little Archie's problem!) but it didn't show up on skin scraping ( they often don't!) and it did seem to be environtmental allergy at first. 
The frustration of not only trying to ease the symptoms but to determine the cause can be a long and tedious process!.. some get 'lucky' early on and pray you and Archie are in that group.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor guy. I know how special he is to you, Pat, and how much it must hurt you to see him uncomfortable. Don't you wish they could talk, just for one day?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Poor guy. I know how special he is to you, Pat, and how much it must hurt you to see him uncomfortable. Don't you wish they could talk, just for one day?


Linda!!!! I miss you! 

Yes, I wish my Arch could talk. But then i got to thinking about that a bit more.....I'm glad Abbey and Tink can't talk - because they are such Yappers!!! :blink:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think he's getting better!!! Woohoo!!! :chili:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Wow! Hopefully this change in diet solves his problems. Hugs to that adorable little guy. I wish him health and vigour.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sometimes I wish SM had a "like" button, like on Facebook. If it did, I would "like" your post a million times. YAY for Archie feeling better!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Pat - use the original Dawn - its blue. Is so good to hear that Archie is (fingers crossed) feeling better!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat, I'm so happy that Archie is doing better. What a relief!! I hope it continues. Paws crossed. Can't help you with a kibble suggestion - Tyler won't touch the stuff. :angry:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That's great news! Finally some relief for our boy Archie!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I sure hope The Arch man continues to feel better.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> UPDATE: A week ago I changed Arch's food from Dr. Harveys regular food to "Veg-to-Bowl" - guess what....he's not itchy anymore. I'm not sure if it's a coincidence or not, but what a relief. I'm still free feeding Innova kibble and that has grain in it - is there a low calorie, grain kibble - that tastes good too???
> 
> also his ear is still very greasy even though I bathed him - I want to wash it with Dawn - but there are way too many choices for that brand, which one is best?? I stopped putting the meds in his ear because it wasn't doing anything to help - he's stopped shaking his head too :thumbsup: I hope it lasts...Thanks for your good thoughts. I'm afraid to say he's all better....I want to make sure first..
> 
> ...


 
OMG, Pat, I'm so sorry, I didn't know Archie wasn't well either. Oh so glad to hear that he is feeling better. And I know what you mean, your too afraid to give the all clear, and say he is 100%. That's how I was feeling about Leo, and still keeping an extra eye on him.

Leo, had a mild ear infection, and yup, he was Mr. left ear greasy ear for a bit, but just a bath did get the grease out. Not sure I would mess with Dawn or anything, I'd just wait till his next bath, if he still has a little grease in it.

Oh poor little Archie man. Pat, I am so sorry, I didn't know he was under the weather too, but sounds like the special guy, your very heart :wub:, is coming around.

Doesn't it just kill you, when they are not 100%. I think Leo and Archie are alot alike, you can tell right away on them 

Mia, I have to watch her so close, because she will never let me know if something is bothering her, she just marches on. So, I have to watch her extra close. 

Oh Pat, special hugs to you and the Arch man. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am just seeing this ... kisses to little Archie. I am just happy to read that he is doing better. I hope the change in diet is it.

Gotta love this boy :wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great update. Glad Archie is better.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy to hear that Archie is feeling much better!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear a good update for our man Archie!!! WOOHOO!!!!

So wait....what does the Dawn soap do? Emma gets itchy ears sometimes too.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> So wait....what does the Dawn soap do? Emma gets itchy ears sometimes too.


I'm so happy Archie is doing better!!! I too want to know what Dawn does?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Glad "Itchy Archie" is feeling better!  Seems to me there can be lots of problems with too many veggies. People have a big deal about grains but forget dogs don't digest veggies well and they are not normally a large part of a canine diet.

I've tried several dehydrated diets on Shoni and they all have too many veggies for him. Stirs up intestinal problems for him. He sure is liking his raw frozen Nature's Variety.:aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady gets Zyrtec everyday to help with her allergies. Benedryl sedated her too much. We also added fatty acids to boost her immune system and help with her allergies.

Tell Stan not to overfeed Archie! Since Archie is overweight and comes from a "humble" background like my Lady, he is at a high risk for diabetes. Just like humans, obesity and genetics are the two main causes of canine diabetes. Lady was only two pounds overweight when she became diabetic. That is obese on a toy breed dog. Trust me, you do not have to give two insulin shots a day and deal with the chronic infections a diabetic dog has. Most diabetic dogs go blind within the first nine months and you don't want poor Archie to have to deal with that, either.

Being overweight also puts a terrible strain on Archie's heart and joints. Stan is slowly killing him by overfeeding him.

Torn ACL's are very painful. Can you get them repaired?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> Lady gets Zyrtec everyday to help with her allergies. Benedryl sedated her too much. We also added fatty acids to boost her immune system and help with her allergies.
> 
> Tell Stan not to overfeed Archie! Since Archie is overweight and comes from a "humble" background like my Lady, he is at a high risk for diabetes. Just like humans, obesity and genetics are the two main causes of canine diabetes. Lady was only two pounds overweight when she became diabetic. That is obese on a toy breed dog. Trust me, you do not have to give two insulin shots a day and deal with the chronic infections a diabetic dog has. Most diabetic dogs go blind within the first nine months and you don't want poor Archie to have to deal with that, either.
> 
> ...


Marj, I only gave him Benedryl two times and that was last week. He doesn't seem to need it anymore. Ok, what do I buy for fatty acids? 
You should see poor Arch - he's FAT! I really need to make some changes and try to make Stan understand what can happen.

He tore his ACL September 1st 2009 (a year ago) he limped for a few months. The vet said small dogs can form scar tissue to cushion the bone - I know it doesn't grow back, but I think he's ok now, no limp!! The vet wanted to wait first to see.. and I'm glad we did (wasn't happy in the beginning though).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mom2bijou said:


> So wait....what does the Dawn soap do?





mary-anderson said:


> I too want to know what Dawn does?


When ever one of my dogs has an ear infection - that darn medicine they give me makes the hair on their ears so greasy!!!! And the shampoo doesn't always get it out. Dawn dish detergent (the original - blue color one, thanks Erin) gets the grease out. Remember they used dawn to clean the oil off the birds caught in the oil spills?



Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Glad "Itchy Archie" is feeling better!  Seems to me there can be lots of problems with too many veggies. People have a big deal about grains but forget dogs don't digest veggies well and they are not normally a large part of a canine diet.
> 
> I've tried several dehydrated diets on Shoni and they all have too many veggies for him. Stirs up intestinal problems for him. He sure is liking his raw frozen Nature's Variety.:aktion033:


Oh Dee!! I appreciate this information. I'll keep it in mind. But right now the Dr. Harvey's seems to be working ok and I have enough to feed them for a pretty long time:blink:. If Arch starts having digestion problems, I'll know what it is though.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad Archie is better and I sure hope he stays this way. Good luck on the food change! I hope it continues to work, its so hard to know what to do.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Pat I'm so sorry I missed all this on Archie, my little boyfriend. You know I'm crazy for Archie. I'm glad his itches have stopped poor little guy. Maybe it was all those grains in Dr. Harvey's Canine Health?? At any rate I'm glad he has stopped itching and his ear appears to be cleared up too. Please give him a big kiss for me. He is such a little love bug. :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad to hear little Archie is doing so much better!

I want to add that I soooo agree with what Marj said about the weight ( do think she meant you don't "want to" not 'have to" regarding the 2 x day insulin shots for diabetes.)
My Missy was overweight as well and at age 7 was dx with diabetes. She was 12 pounds at dx and her 'ideal was 9 &1/2 to 10 pounds. though 2 pounds doesn't sound like a lot , in these wee-ones it's a considerable % of their overall body weight.
Tell Stan there is NO type 2 diabetes for dogs..if they get the disease it's not a 'simple' pill!... It's always 2 insulin shots per day and lots of blood testing to be sure all is well.
We too made the mistake of 'spoiling' Missy and giving her lots of 'goodies'... well we were in fact 'killing her with kindness" .


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

The A Team said:


> When ever one of my dogs has an ear infection - that darn medicine they give me makes the hair on their ears so greasy!!!! And the shampoo doesn't always get it out. Dawn dish detergent (the original - blue color one, thanks Erin) gets the grease out. Remember they used dawn to clean the oil off the birds caught in the oil spills?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Dee!! I appreciate this information. I'll keep it in mind. But right now the Dr. Harvey's seems to be working ok and I have enough to feed them for a pretty long time:blink:. If Arch starts having digestion problems, I'll know what it is though.


How is Archie, I searched the forum for this topic. I got it going one here. SAME with my Sammie. He just started grain/chicken free diet. Venison. Not shaking since bath on Sun nite. But will again, I'm sure. Itchy though. chewing paws. What is Archie doing now and what did you do? thanks! i am going to ask about sarcoptic mite, vet said enviro, but they often say that when no apparent answer. no infec, no mites, but?sarcoptic mite? or a yeast infection? he has hard under eyes, did Archie have drainage under eyes that hardened some days? sorry for all the ?, I'm on way to work and saw this thread. be back later today.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Pat, Glad Archie is doing better. :aktion033: 

Try to stay away from the oatmeal shampoos as it may irritate the skin, (max is allergic to oatmeal). Try the earth bath hypo-allergic shampoo thats what I use and it was a great help for itcy Max and I also use the wipes same brand. So I can just wipe down his body and feet and comb it out and that really seems to help. I really like the wipes and it helps with any enviornmental allergens as well as you can use it every day and it won't harm him.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thats great that Archie is getting a little relief...As far as the food thing goes my mother was doing the same thing with Baci and he got very
sick dehydrated an all..His weight went to 6 lbs to much for him.
This is what i did ,I told her she was loving him to death and shortening his life ..Jarlsberg cheese and what ever else she was giving him was to much...He weight is 5.3 lbs and doing much better..


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sweet Archie....bless his heart. I'm glad he's feeling better. The grains in the food could also be contributing to ear infections. I'd eliminate all grains and use more exotic proteins in the Dr. H like lamb, venison, bison (beef will not cause tear staining unless he's allergic).

If you can go to a specialty boutique, they may be able to give you samples of different grain free kibble. I tell my customers I can swap out foods too if their fluff doesn't do well on it because my distributor will allow me to do that. The brands that I'm hearing incredible positive feed back from my customers is Fromm's Grain Free Surf 'N Turf and Fromm's Grain Free Beef Fritatta. The Petcurean NOW is also a hit. Taste of the Wild is my best seller. 

Do you have any of the PurePaws Brightening Shampoo? You can use it like a clarifying shampoo and it might help get the greasiness out without being drying to the skin. I'd hate to see you use Dawn knowing his allergy and itchy issues. Stay with something as close to a PH Balance of 7 as possible.

Give that sweetheart some lovies for me!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so glad Archie is feeling better. Rylee has never had an ear infection I am happy to report.

I did 1 really stupid thing with Marshmallow. :blush: She had an ear infection and that greasy stuff was all over her. then I was reading about oil being good for Matt's and hair. So I got the brilliant idea (not) to put Baby oil on :embarrassed:her. After two baths and she was still oily Dawn came to the rescue and at last all the oil was removed.


----------

